# TTOC member but no PM



## boydward (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Joined the TTOC a few days ago but still can't pm or use the Market place.
Can anybody help please?

Thanks in advance

Boyd


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Its a manual operation at present, will PM admin for you..
Hoggy.


----------



## boydward (Oct 3, 2011)

Hoggy, thank you very much, and also for the heads up on the signature.

Regds

Boyd


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Boyd, Should be avail now, John-H has fixed it..
Hoggy.


----------



## boydward (Oct 3, 2011)

Yep, all good thanks!


----------

